# Poljot Watch On Ebay



## bullylove (Jun 18, 2008)

Hi,

I am new to the forum and would really appreciate some advice. I was bought a Constantin Weisz watch in march and it has already stopped working! anyhow, I like the look of the Poljot watches and wondered if anyone could give me some advice as to their reliability? I have seen this one on ebay and love the look of it (it's a female thing!) but do not know if it is either genuine or any good? any advice would be much appreciated. Thanks...heres the link

poljot watch


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Welcome to the forum Love,

Poljots are well respected on the forum, they used to be good value for money but changed direction a few years ago and priced themselves upmarket, my advice for what its worth is please please please do not spend Â£600 on that Poljot! I think its grossly overpriced for what it is...

That sort of cash will buy you a very good quality pre owned Swiss brand like a Omega or a new Tissot or Oris or such like...

I would also suggest just browsing the internet, a lot....

You will eventually get a feel for whats out there, Im afraid to say that the Constantin Weisz, Klaus Kobek etc are not very well regarded at all and Im not surprised yours stopped..... h34r:

Im not trying to put you off Poljots, they are a great watch firm, but if your budget is around that then shop around, there is a lot of choice out there!!

Just my opinion of course


----------



## s67 (May 4, 2006)

great advice


----------



## bullylove (Jun 18, 2008)

s67 said:


> great advice


thanks so much for that but must admit was hoping to get it for the Â£300 or even Â£250...if I got it for that is it a reasonable buy? thanks again


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Yeah, at that sort of money I dont see why not, its a proven reliable movement, what its wraped in is not quite my taste, but if its yours then go for it 

Good luck.....


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Â£250 is a good price for a 31681 based watch if you can get it for that but remember the seller is in Germany, if it goes wrong you'll have to ship it to them at your expense.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Take Jason's advice :yes: - for he giveth excellent advice!


----------



## bullylove (Jun 18, 2008)

pg tips said:


> Â£250 is a good price for a 31681 based watch if you can get it for that but remember the seller is in Germany, if it goes wrong you'll have to ship it to them at your expense.


have also seen it from this seller with buyitnow of Â£250...will this cause me even more trouble if repairs are needed? will it be much more expensive to source in the uk?

soz to be a pain

poljot watch2

I also like this one without the bling

poljot without bling

I really do appreciate your help with this, thanks :bb:


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I think there is always a certain amount of risk you have to take with ebay, it also depends what faults if any develop with the watch, it is unlikely to suffer a catastrophic failure, small faults could probably be rectified by a repairer here if it comes to it....

The general advice with ebay is to 'buy the seller' ..

Drop them a line to ask what their poilcy is on warrenty and returns....


----------



## bullylove (Jun 18, 2008)

jasonm said:


> I think there is always a certain amount of risk you have to take with ebay, it also depends what faults if any develop with the watch, it is unlikely to suffer a catastrophic failure, small faults could probably be rectified by a repairer here if it comes to it....
> 
> The general advice with ebay is to 'buy the seller' ..
> 
> Drop them a line to ask what their poilcy is on warrenty and returns....


ok thanks very much for that but his english is pretty hard to work out


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

Historically that vendor has had mixed feedback from buyers - some are happy as larry, others have had problems with lack of customer service, they all stem from the fact that this seller is very knowledgable and become too successful too quickly to cope with the returns/demands the buyers put on him - however by now things have evened out and he is developing his own line of russian watches not all original poljot but they have the right 'flavour' they lack the heritage.


----------



## ujjwaldey (Mar 3, 2008)

Hi

There are Poljot watches on sale in this and the other Uk forum for 100 Â£ or thereabouts. In my reckoning, any higher; and you are better off buying Omega for 120 -150Â£ on the forum ( Quite a few are avilable). Omegas are great watches, have a pedigree and ( to me atleast) Swiss.

I have seen new Strela being sold on ebay for 85 Â£

Not to mention, many many other Swiss watches in that price range offered on the forum.

There is an e seller called Juri Levenburg ( I may have got the spelling wrong) from germany who has a reasonable reputation.


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

Out of the two I prefer the second one and Â£140 is a pretty keen price. I bought a Strela (same 3133 movement) a few yaers back for about the same sort of money and have been very happy with it - it's substantial bit of kit for the money. It's also a joy to wind! If there's one out there for 85 quid (as Ujjwaldey says) then someone should snap it up quick!


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Got this one a year and a bit ago and to be fair I don't wear it all that often but it seems well made and keeps good time. I was surprised at the decent quality vs the price I paid. It's as good as some more expensive watches I have. I personally wouldn't buy new stuff from EBAY, I like to see what I am buying and be able to go back to the shop if, on the off chance, there is a problem. For me it's worth the extra couple of quid.

B.


----------



## Nesima (Jul 10, 2005)

bullylove said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am new to the forum and would really appreciate some advice. I was bought a Constantin Weisz watch in march and it has already stopped working! anyhow, I like the look of the Poljot watches and wondered if anyone could give me some advice as to their reliability? I have seen this one on ebay and love the look of it (it's a female thing!) but do not know if it is either genuine or any good? any advice would be much appreciated. Thanks...heres the link
> 
> poljot watch


Nice back, chav front.

It is a shame that Poljot/Moscow Classic are going down to the bling market.

If you want ostentatious chav fashion buy a Rolex (the king of chav brand).


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

wow- i didn't realise there were so many butt- ugly poljot watches, those on eprey are disgusting and as for the jewels, surely they should be on the inside h34r:

now the strela is a different case, they're lovely either in black or white trim and it doesn't matter whether it says poljot or sekonda on the dial- still a timeless piece (i've ogled these long enough, i really must get one  )

regards, john


----------

